# Boise, Idaho



## Slammed0 (Oct 30, 2003)

Man, Boise is becoming the center for large movie complexes lol. Ya, I am wondering when they are going to start going up with that Hampton Inn??

And the 2nd largest hospital in the valley is adding bigtime to their main location and adding a 200 ft. building. St. Alphonsus.


----------



## SF2ID (Mar 10, 2005)

I saw on the news that Boise is now the 3rd largest city in the Northwestern U.S., after Seattle and Portland. Also, Boise has just surpassed Spokane and Tocama this year in population, which is somewhat suprising to me with 208,000 residents. Since 1980, the population has doubled. I'm also pretty sure that the population of Boise is now more than Salt Lake City's (In City).


----------



## atkinson1 (Jun 30, 2003)

Looks a little bit like Adelaide.


----------



## Slammed0 (Oct 30, 2003)

SF2ID said:


> I saw on the news that Boise is now the 3rd largest city in the Northwestern U.S. , after Seattle and Portland. Also, Boise has just surpassed Spokane and Tocama this year in population, which is somewhat suprising to me with 208,00 residents. Since 1980, the population has doubled. I'm also pretty sure that the population of Boise is now more than Salt Lake City's (In City).


Ya! Boise took over 3rd place. 208,000 now! And it's growth won't stop from there. And I do believe you are right, we are bigger than SLC (in city). Crazy to think about.


----------



## smartlake (Jul 11, 2004)

Slammed0 said:


> Ya! Boise took over 3rd place. 208,000 now! And it's growth won't stop from there. And I do believe you are right, we are bigger than SLC (in city). Crazy to think about.


Yeah, I like that Idaho has the 3rd largest city in the NW. 208,000...that is impressive. I bet in 10 years Boise will have at least 300,000. I seriously doubt Boise will ever become 2nd [in NW] largest though...Although, I bet people never thought that Boise would become 3rd largest [in NW] 20 years ago. *ponders*


----------



## Gendo (Dec 4, 2003)

It would take an almost impossible chain of events for Boise to overtake Portland. Afterall Portland is a seaside port city and Boise is landlocked.


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

WpG_GuY said:


> Oh god, Taco Bell Arena, can it get any worst then that! Not mention it’s a terrible design.


it looked like a nice city to me until i saw that pic.


----------



## Slammed0 (Oct 30, 2003)

JPSLtd said:


> It would take an almost impossible chain of events for Boise to overtake Portland. Afterall Portland is a seaside port city and Boise is landlocked.


I don't think landlocked matters much, however, it would take a LONG time for Boise to overcome Portland. It may never happen and it could happen, you just never know.


----------



## SF2ID (Mar 10, 2005)

Some old boise pics:

1905









1908









1909









1913









Misc.:









































































































































































I read in the newspaper that Idaho's first LEED certification was given to the new Courthouse building, earning a silver rating, and the new Banner bank Building will get a gold rating when completed in early 2006.


----------



## wfdude (May 14, 2005)

Very nice pictures! I can appreciate the skyline being that it is in a pretty rural and low populated state. There is no sense in all of this bashing of the city. It made me want to see more.


----------



## Gendo (Dec 4, 2003)

Slammed0 said:


> I don't think landlocked matters much, however, it would take a LONG time for Boise to overcome Portland. It may never happen and it could happen, you just never know.


Oh but it does. Look at the United States as a whole, and then look at the entire world. The biggest cities are ALL port cities, whether because they are by the ocean, or because they are by a big lake or big river that has shipping access to the ocean. Sea Ports are the biggest asset any city can have, and a land locked city by a small unnavigable river simply doesn't have it.


----------



## SF2ID (Mar 10, 2005)

Update: The banner bank building has been reduced once again from 12 to 11 stories (already reduced form 16 to 12), an 18 million dollar, 230,000 sq. foot, five-story park place condominium and office project has been proposed to be built between 15th and 16th, and Idaho and Bannock streets, constuction of the Royal Plaza will start early to mid summer, there is a project proposed called 14th street village, and there is also another proposed project called The Pioneer Corridor that would be in the River/Myrtle street district that would have condos, a park, offices, shops and resturants etc...


----------



## smartlake (Jul 11, 2004)

To JPSLtd, a city does not nec. have to be near the coast to be large and/or successful. Mexico City?

Anyways, I like Boise and all, but I am fully annoyed at the lack of TALL buildings. I mean, c'mon, Coeur d'Alene has taller buildings on the drawing board.


----------



## SF2ID (Mar 10, 2005)

smartlake said:


> To JPSLtd, a city does not nec. have to be near the coast to be large and/or successful. Mexico City?
> 
> Anyways, I like Boise and all, but I am fully annoyed at the lack of TALL buildings. I mean, c'mon, Coeur d'Alene has taller buildings on the drawing board.


Your right, Coeur d'Alene actually has two projects in the works that are taller than the buildings proposed or approved for Boise. The proposed Riverstone development, which is 20 stories and 250ft tall, and the approved Parkside building that would be 18 stories and 200ft tall. You know Boise really needs to step it up in the skyscraper department when Coeur d'Alene with 50,000 residents has bigger buildings in progress.


----------



## Gendo (Dec 4, 2003)

smartlake said:


> To JPSLtd, a city does not nec. have to be near the coast to be large and/or successful. Mexico City?
> 
> Anyways, I like Boise and all, but I am fully annoyed at the lack of TALL buildings. I mean, c'mon, Coeur d'Alene has taller buildings on the drawing board.


There are a few exceptions of course. Denver is another example of an exception to my rule of thumb concerning cities. Generally though, the vast majority of the largest cities in the world follow my reasoning.


----------



## Slammed0 (Oct 30, 2003)

I do see your point JPS. But ya, I was going to say Denver. Also, Indianapolis. I mean, there are a few but I do see your point. It does help.

As far as skyscrapers, I just don't know. With the Boise Tower lock up it just seemed to put a freeze on downtown. The valley is growing so quickly because of so much room in the valley that I don't think they press tall needs. However, at the same time Boise is going to need to due to lack or room. With suburbs to the west and Hills north and east they will need to go up. The airport and a prison is south. I do want Boise to put some bigger projects on the board and I hate seeing these 5-12 story plans. hno:


----------

